# Blue Smoke!



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ok, what does this mean. My brother claims to have seen it comming out of my tail pipe. I don't believe him, but what causes it and if I do have a bit, can I fix it still? He said he saw very litle.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

umm... try searching for "blue smoke"... you will get your answer. The hard part is finding out whats causing it i.e. rings, valves.. to find out take it to a shop and have them do a leak down test..


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I changed my oil and did an injection system cleaner and the engine runs a whole lot better.


----------

